# A Summoning Gone Wrong



## Travinkel (May 17, 2006)

*The Summoning*​
_It was a guiltless mad whisper “I... Demand... Your service... Demon”. The dor’danil demon had been tormented by a strange urge of traveling to the Mortal Coil lately, as If someone - or something - desires his presence. And he, as stubborn as he was, kept denying the voice. But who would not do that very same thing as the dor’danil had done so far?_

Prelude: The Summoning
As the days went by, at an ever-growing pace, the voice grew malign and powerful, much more than what he had ever heard before. At his every footstep, a voice boomed in his head “Serve me! Serve me! Seeeeerveeee Meeeee!”. A mad voice, screaming in malevolence, an unbearable noise, a pain as if his mind had been split in twain! And as he fell to his knees, with his huge wings widely spread and fully armored, succumbed “Yes! I will serve you, make it stoo...” a thunderous boom, the world went white, and there he stood, in the midst of humans. In a vile rage he tore off his demon armor, as the journey had burned the armor to cinders, and forever scarred his unholy flesh. I will tear the flesh from your bones! I will devour your soul, destroy you, crush you, buuuuurn you! He boomed across the room. 

The warlock merely nodded, and the humans standing besides him forming a circle, looked startled and backed a few yards. The warlock smirked “He’s completely harmless, you may step forward and take a few notes”. The apprentices obeyed, but hesitated as the heavily muscular and very mad demon gave them a very angry gaze. The demon sat down, and spoke in an unnatural voice “Some day warlock, I will rip your limbs from your body, a piece at a time”, the warlock smirked grimly “I suggest you all back off a bit, I’ll show this demon some manners”, the warlock concentrated for a brief moment and as he gazed upon the demon and pointed his fingers a great lightning shot forward tearing the demon’s flesh, and ripping his 6 tentacle like wings to pieces. He screamed in agony and dropped to the ground with a large thump. Unconscious, but not for long.

Comments and critiscm greatly appreciated. Take a bash at my grammar, punctuation in particular, as I never learned it. But I hopefully will at college.


----------



## Travinkel (May 18, 2006)

bump


----------

